# safety first



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

My client had an employee die from a work related accident today. When he told me I thought about how safe we always are but you have to stay on top of it! It's also why I spend so much time on the job.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

A good reminder that it's very easy to become complacent about job site safety.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I know I could use a safety reminder from time to time. 

What happened with your client's employee?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Agility said:


> I know I could use a safety reminder from time to time.
> 
> What happened with your client's employee?


She was a short lady and she stood on a crate to pull another crate off a shelf and it fell on top of her. That happened yesterday and she died in the hospital today.


----------

